# P. Ornata Bite



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

I know some of you guys watch Robc's channel (tarantulaguy1976). Just saw his latest video, he is now on day 3 after an adult female P. Ornata bite, he made a video just after it happened to educate people. All I can say is OUCH, cause he is some big guy and he is suffering from it.

YouTube - 10" Female Poecilotheria ornata bite!! (Ouch!!!)


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol2: watched this earlier he has some bad luck, at least he saved a male :2thumb:


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

ow! I have one sling of these! so wary even at this age!!!
ugh god hope it never happens!!!
I have told my boys never to go near their cages ever and why... 
xxx


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

MissyBats said:


> ow! I have one sling of these! so wary even at this age!!!
> ugh god hope it never happens!!!
> xxx


have a male in there/near it and put ur hand in the way then it wil :lol2:


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

:lol2: yeh there not to be taken lightly




MissyBats said:


> ow! I have one sling of these! so wary even at this age!!!
> ugh god hope it never happens!!!
> xxx


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Rob seems a nice fella and a genuine asset to the hobby but he can be dramatic.

Still, I dont intend on any of my Pokie's nailing me if I can help it!


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Nah think its more enthusiasm than being dramatic.

An I don't think anyone intends to get bit. He was unforuntately dealing with 2 P. Ornata's at the one time, as he was removing a male after mating.



Herpalist said:


> Rob seems a nice fella and a genuine asset to the hobby but he can be dramatic.
> 
> Still, I dont intend on any of my Pokie's nailing me if I can help it!


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

thanks for the link, thats a great vid to show people who suggest "pokies ain't that bad" and "the bites are often exaggerated"
truth of the matter is, the warning are there for good reason


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Idiot.


----------



## voyagerxp (Aug 7, 2009)

Thats the only i ever worry about is getting tagged by one of my t's.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Call me a bad keeper, but I would not have put my hand into a tank with mating pokies, even to save the male.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> Idiot.


A bit harsh maybe has the man's providing useful info on envenomation.

On the other hand of course the more bites the more chance someone with a underlying health problem will get themselves into a real pickle helping to fcku it up for the hobby: victory:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

garlicpickle said:


> Call me a bad keeper, but I would not have put my hand into a tank with mating pokies, even to save the male.


LOL that's true I know a big ape who got himself bit two times saving males, the donkey:lol2:


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Oderus said:


> LOL that's true I know a big ape who got himself bit two times saving males, the donkey:lol2:


A long stick comes in useful at such times :lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> A bit harsh maybe has the man's providing useful info on envenomation.


 yep dead useful...Hi guys I got bit....oowww my arm hurts......oooowwww I can't explain how much my arm hurts.......right Im off to the quacks........ooooowwww my arm still hurts oh look how swollen it has got........(3 days later)oooowww my arm still hurts.

Blokes a complete prat as far as I can see. He has been bit loads of times which shows me he is an incompetent tarantula keeper.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> yep dead useful...Hi guys I got bit....oowww my arm hurts......oooowwww I can't explain how much my arm hurts.......right Im off to the quacks........ooooowwww my arm still hurts oh look how swollen it has got........(3 days later)oooowww my arm still hurts.
> 
> Blokes a complete prat as far as I can see. He has been bit loads of times which shows me he is an incompetent tarantula keeper.


Haha but fair point about his incompetence if said incompetent actions were to lead to his son or wife being bitten then he maybe feeling a lot worse then he does now?.


----------



## AndyJY (Jul 30, 2009)

what length are their fangs?????soz if this is a daft question but it don't popup in google.


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

garlicpickle said:


> A long stick comes in useful at such times :lol2:


Yeah. Saving the male is noble, but I'd just use a pair of long tweezers or a stick. 

I got bored watching this guy's videos, he is a bit OTT and uses to many fruity words to describe things. I get freaked out by guys who use "beautiful" too often.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

GRB said:


> I get freaked out by guys who use "beautiful" too often.


well quite lol:lol2:


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

GRB said:


> Yeah. Saving the male is noble, but I'd just use a pair of long tweezers or a stick.
> 
> I got bored watching this guy's videos, he is a bit OTT and uses to many fruity words to describe things. I get freaked out by guys who use "beautiful" too often.


I have to mute his feeding videos because he is always says ''BOOM or BAMM'' a lot followed by "ohhh baby he got him'' then laughing for about 1 min ''i love this lil guy he so cute'':lol2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Kyle T's said:


> I have to mute his feeding videos because he is always says ''BOOM or BAMM'' a lot followed by "ohhh baby he got him'' then laughing for about 1 min ''i love this lil guy he so cute'':lol2:


And don't forget the now infamous..

*HI GUYS* :lol2::lol2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

*And my Ts! *

I mean ffs, does he also just say lol lol lol over and over instead of laughing as well?......what a dick.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

AndyJY said:


> what length are their fangs?????soz if this is a daft question but it don't popup in google.


Oh about so long, give or take.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Baldpoodle said:


> And my Ts!
> 
> I mean ffs, does he also just say lol lol lol over and over instead of laughing as well?......what a dick.


Come on real people also use internet abbreviations in real life spoken conservations take Jerry Jackson for example :whistling2::whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> Come on real people also use internet abbreviations in real life spoken conservations take Jerry Jackson for example :whistling2::whistling2:


point taken but Jerry Jackson is cool where as this bloke seems to be a bit of a spacker.:jump:


----------



## Kizzu (Nov 10, 2009)

I really like him.

I mean sure, he's very enthusiastic when talking about his Ts, but his videos are very informative and entertaining.


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

never found them very informative myself but yes they are entertaining sometimes, but I think for the wrong reasons. Just my oppinion though.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

To be fair he might be a numpty at times but at least he has a _P. metallica_ on a sac, with only two good UK breedings so far that I know of the US are leaving us in the dust for producing that species : victory:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

Oderus said:


> To be fair he might be a numpty at times but at least he has a _P. metallica_ on a sac, with only two good UK breedings so far that I know of the US are leaving us in the dust for producing that species : victory:


that is quite true I take it back he is not a total numpty but is still quite a bit of a dogs fart.


----------



## lilollou (Aug 22, 2009)

MissyBats said:


> ow! I have one sling of these! so wary even at this age!!!
> ugh god hope it never happens!!!
> I have told my boys never to go near their cages ever and why...
> xxx


 
i know you have one of these-i tried to buy it but you got there first!:crazy:
damn it! lol. howz the lil' beast doing?


----------



## exoticsadmirer (Oct 22, 2009)

i like his how to make enclosures they're very informative and helpful.


----------



## MissyBats (Nov 11, 2009)

lilollou said:


> i know you have one of these-i tried to buy it but you got there first!:crazy:
> damn it! lol. howz the lil' beast doing?


gorgeous! greedy and fast!!! lol
also a bit shy lol but so so cute!!!
I Pm´d the lady as soon as I saw that! hahaha I was like OMG I want... 
lol! 
xxx


----------



## tesse.t (May 13, 2009)

I think if i was ever unlucky enough to get bit by one of my spids it woould be my p.ornata, she is one fiesty girl. Once her tank got lightly knocked and she spent 10 minutes doing laps around her tank at the speed of lightning!


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

For a while there, i was a big fan of his vids till i seen one post about his putbull saving his son and that made me doubt his ability to tell the truth or to exaggerate it...
YouTube - The loyalty of a pitbull


The story sounds all a bit "lassie" to me
and if this happened same day, where is the marks on the babies neck?
think hes talking total testicles imo :whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> For a while there, i was a big fan of his vids till i seen one post about his putbull saving his son and that made me doubt his ability to tell the truth or to exaggerate it...
> YouTube - The loyalty of a pitbull
> 
> 
> ...


But Rob has a 44' don't forget :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> For a while there, i was a big fan of his vids till i seen one post about his putbull saving his son and that made me doubt his ability to tell the truth or to exaggerate it...
> YouTube - The loyalty of a pitbull
> 
> 
> ...


''These dogs aren't mean'' but i got my dogs ears snipped to make it appear ''meaner'' i love how the Americans say i will use my 44. or my 9mill (gun calibers) to threaten people:lol2: . I agree with pinkytoes there r no marks


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

That's it Batty, keep rubbing my nose in it... I enquired about that Ornata and you beat me to it !!!

Grrrrr!!!!

:devil:

LOL!

Oh well, I'll get one eventually... But I must admit... that speed combined with the punching power of that venom makes me a little nervous. Definitely a 'hands off, and stay the goddamn hell away from me" type of spider.


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

Kyle T's said:


> ''These dogs aren't mean'' but i got my dogs ears snipped to make it appear ''meaner'' i love how the Americans say i will use my 44. or my 9mill (gun calibers) to threaten people:lol2:


Yes as Marky Ramone at sometime noted

"Now that you're real big man you got more guns that uncle Sam, doberman pinschers at your side a nine millimeter you have to hide, tinted windows on your car a twelve gauge shotgun will take you far"

Soz I just love quoting old obscure songs..


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

Kyle T's said:


> '' i love how the Americans say i will use my 44. or my 9mill (gun calibers) to threaten people:lol2: .



what happened to threatening people with the good old fashioned kick to the nuts?: victory:


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> what happened to threatening people with the good old fashioned kick to the nuts?: victory:


what like ill kick u in the nuts if u come into my house and try take my dog ?:lol2:


----------



## Poxicator (Nov 14, 2007)

How petty some of the comments are in this thread, is that really the best you can say for someone providing instructional videos on our hobby with years of keeping and breeding behind him. Get a life!


----------



## perthchickie (Mar 15, 2008)

Yeh I have to agree Pete. Especially since this guy keeps hundreds of T's unlike most of us, he has a higher chance of getting bit with the amount he is dealing with.



Poxicator said:


> How petty some of the comments are in this thread, is that really the best you can say for someone providing instructional videos on our hobby with years of keeping and breeding behind him. Get a life!


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

Hey I think some are being harsh on RobC. I think he's a nice enough guy, certainly very extroverted about his T's. For sure he is guilty of exaggerating a lot but that is tied to his passion. How many here can claim to have raised and owned so many T's? His T videos are some of the best on Youtube if you skip the hyperbole. I hope he doesn't read this thread and be discouraged from showing his personality in the future.


----------



## Herpalist (Jun 17, 2009)

Seems you guys know what I mean by saying in an earlier post that Rob can be a bit dramatic....lol. He can, but I do take my hat off to him as he is 120% passionate about his T's. He has helped me out over the years with various issues and yes, some of his comments and views should be taken with a pinch of salt.

All said and done, he is an ambassador for the hobby, let us not forget that.


----------



## David L (Jul 13, 2009)

Right On Pete!

I have watched this guy countless times on You Tube, he is caring about his T's, very informative, usually entertaining (with a bit of a flair for the dramatic) and extremely knowledgable.

I for one hope this guy keep posting forever, we don't need people disrespecting him all the time... except to his face...... then I hope we can see the result of this altercation on You Tube when the 6ft5ins Former US Marine (I think that's what he said he was) tears them a new one... literally.

People should remember that insulting people on the internet is like competing in a moron competition, doesn't matter if you win or lose, you are still a moron!


----------



## mattykyuss (Oct 12, 2009)

*re*

well said david l ,im always up for watching a new rob c vid ,at least there is some fun ,freaky ,intresting stuff ,seems like some of the comments on here were from people thinking that they invented tarantuls keeping and are so far ahead of all us other keepers ,wake up chilldren


----------



## Pinkytoes (Jun 25, 2009)

I am not doubting about his ability as a T keeper and never said otherwise, in fact hes pretty spot on and think its unfair to slag him off in that aspect.

My point was I just found the dog story a lot of old tosh and to use a baby as an example and lie/over exaggerate just to prove a point made him drop in my estimation slightly.


----------



## Kyle T's (Oct 8, 2009)

Pinkytoes said:


> I am not doubting about his ability as a T keeper and never said otherwise, in fact hes pretty spot on and think its unfair to slag him off in that aspect.
> 
> My point was I just found the dog story a lot of old tosh and to use a baby as an example and lie/over exaggerate just to prove a point made him drop in my estimation slightly.


agreed


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

mattykyuss said:


> seems like some of the comments on here were from people thinking that they invented tarantuls keeping and are so far ahead of all us other keepers ,wake up chilldren


Or maybe the kid's use tongs and hemostats ect and the old hands got left behind on that trend : victory: 

If Rob's ex USMC anyone's harsh words on an internet forum is going to be water of a ducks back compared to what's been dished out to him in training :whistling2:


----------



## Baldpoodle (Apr 18, 2007)

ooohhhh forgive me for not worshiping the ground Rob walks on. So he has bred some spiders. So he has kept spiders for a fair few years. Yet still he doesn't learn not to be bit from them.How many bites is that now? One in my book is one bite too many. I think he is careless what and not all that respectful of what they can do. get over it will you. I mean it don't matter much to me that you like the vids why should it matter to you that I don't.


----------



## Dan99 (Aug 5, 2009)

Agree with pete. As said in another he keeps hundreds of spiders, he has I higher chance of getting bit then most people but it is not like there is a video ever other week say " Oh I have just got bit again" !!! As he said he was not expecting it and he knows he made the mistake. Any way what would you do if you got bit just leave the hobbys. He is only trying to teach peope !!


----------



## lilollou (Aug 22, 2009)

MissyBats said:


> gorgeous! greedy and fast!!! lol
> also a bit shy lol but so so cute!!!
> I Pm´d the lady as soon as I saw that! hahaha I was like OMG I want...
> lol!
> xxx


i know what you mean-i had a couple of the others form her-the prices were extremely reasonable i thought,i'm just p'd i didn't get more!lol
if you ever get tired of your ornata-point it my way!:2thumb:duh,silly me-we never get tired of T's do we!lol


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

Considering that the general public see spiders as fast leggy dangerous bitey machines, posting a video up of a bite and describing how painful it is is hardly ambassadorial behaviour.

He acts too much like Steve Irwin. You either like that or not, and to me I see such enthusiasm as a tad forced. I didn't particularly watch SI either. I much prefer the understated approach of the older Attenborough material, so I am always bored by people who go OTT with the nice words.


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

In my opinion it's the difference between UK and US culture that makes this guy appear annoying to some. I'm not denying he knows his stuff and his enthusiasm is commendable, if a little forced and thereby wearing.

But it's just not British. :whistling2:


----------



## Oderus (Nov 24, 2009)

His collection is very well housed and for party that reason im not convinced he has 100's of juv's and upwards as such his bites so far (I think he has had at least two pokie bites alone in the last year point me to a correction if not) have been not a great track record compared to some big scale hobbyists who have 100's to the low 1000's of adults some of whom have never been bit.

All the bites iv had from t's have been due to silly risks on my part bar one accident which began with a escape and Rob's seem to be in the same league, I surpose seeing that his bites are painful but he's bouncing back from them is at least semi reassuring : victory: even if it reinforces a few viewers prejudices.


----------



## sab6517 (Sep 14, 2007)

*Bites*

I agree with garlicpickle a bit reference the culture thing - its a thing you either like or it tends to grate !!

Having kept over a hundred spiders at various times for over 20 years I am not sure how people manage to get bitten often if they take reasonable care, popping your hand between a pair of pokeis is really asking for trouble.

As a few have said its usually the silly mistake or lack of concentration that gets you bitten - touch wood I have managed to get away with it, had a couple of grazes and one that hit me on the nail and missed the skin on a finger

Of note is the severity of some bites, there was some stats on the severity of bites from tarantulas in India, will fish it out if I can find it - people do need to realise a few of these beasties are quite potent and care is required


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

I love pokies! a venomous friend indeed!


----------



## steveyruss (Feb 19, 2008)

GRB said:


> Considering that the general public see spiders as fast leggy dangerous bitey machines, posting a video up of a bite and describing how painful it is is hardly ambassadorial behaviour.
> 
> He acts too much like Steve Irwin. You either like that or not, and to me I see such enthusiasm as a tad forced. I didn't particularly watch SI either. I much prefer the understated approach of the older Attenborough material, so I am always bored by people who go OTT with the nice words.


Yes that is a good point and point taken but it's completely different in the US and people are looking at the video from a UK perspective. The hobby is not under threat in the US like almost everything remotely fun or personal here. They actually value their personal freedoms over there (just take a look at the second and first amendment that has never been watered down) so such hobbies and daily life styles dont come under such scrutiny like over here with kneejerk government reactions. Besides unless I'm mistaken such things are decided by state law where here they just blanket ban. I don't expect Robc to be aware of the situation over here in the UK even if his intended audience is supposed to be partly British. Anyway I've never heard RobC in any of his videos claim to be an embassador for the hobby. As I said I quite like the guy, he is knowledgable and willing to help others out while always being polite, that is at least worth something which a lot of people in this thread cannot show (don't mean you there just others). I occasionally watch his videos but admit that if I watch a lot they become exhausting but that is his own style, if his own style leads him to get bitten often that's up to him maybe it will put some idiot-first-time-buyer off buying a pokie.


----------



## splottlands (Jul 3, 2009)

hey guys Ive always wonder ed what a bite from one of our pets is like . I'd rather not get tagged my self and these pets of ours do need some repect in how we handle them.


I keep around 400,000 bee's and even with all the protecive gear and no matter how careful I am I still get a couple of stings each week. 

So I guesse if you play with fire you will bet burned...


----------



## GRB (Jan 24, 2008)

splottlands said:


> hey guys Ive always wonder ed what a bite from one of our pets is like . I'd rather not get tagged my self and these pets of ours do need some repect in how we handle them.
> 
> 
> I keep around 400,000 bee's and even with all the protecive gear and no matter how careful I am I still get a couple of stings each week.
> ...


Well I suppose if I had 400,000 tarantulas I'd probably get tagged sooner or later too...

Bites vary by species. Some are really not any worse than the mechanical damage caused by the fangs. Others are quite severe and end in a trip in the blue and white flashing taxi. 

It also depends on personal tolerance and the quantity of venom administered in the bite.


----------

